# 2015 Bobcat S650 with skilled operator available in Bergen/Passaic County NJ



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Guys- The site I had my new Bobcat S650 lined up for fell through, so I have it available to sub out for any sites in Bergen/Passaic County- with a skilled operator- PM me for more info. Thanks!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Still looking for work for this machine- anyone have anything?


----------

